# TUTORIAL: How to Create Yahoo! Messenger Skins



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

Guys

Recently I released my first Yahoo! Messenger skin "*Y! Vista*":

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/4103/yvistapreviewnc3.png

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62901

A few ppl asked me how I created the skin, so lemme reveal the secret.  

Actually I searched lots of Yahoo! Messenger files in its "Program Files" folder, opened them in resource hacker but I didnt find the desired images but after few hours R&D I got success. So lets start the tutorial:

*1.* Goto "*%Programfiles%\Yahoo!\Shared\Graphics*" folder and u'll see following folders in it:

*Indigo
Maverick*

These folders contain skins which u see in Yahoo! Messenger Skin List. So if u want to create ur own skin, then copy any folder and paste it again, it'll create another folder and then rename the folder to any name.

*2.* Now open this new folder and u'll see lots of images there. U can change those images to make ur own skin.

*3.* To change the text color, text size, button locations, etc use the *XML* file present in the folder. Its name will be _skin_name_.xml (e.g. indigo.xml, maverick.xml). First few lines in this file will be like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8" ?> 

<skin version="2007.11.07.1" 
      compatible="2"
      AuthorName="Mr. Vista // Vishal Gupta"
      AuthorURL="*vishal-gupta.deviantart.com"
      Signature="Microsoft MVP"
      SkinName="Y! Vista by Vishal Gupta"
      PreviewImage="preview_Y!_Vista.jpg">
```
 So u can change them acc. to ur requirements.

*4.* Thats it. U r ready with ur new skin. 

*UPDATE:* Don't forget to visit following threads:

*COMPLETE GUIDE: For Windows Customization - WindowBlinds, Style XP & msstyles*
*MASTER TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP Super Fast !!!*
*TUTORIAL: Make Your Windows XP look-a-like Windows Vista*
*List of Some Useful System Utilities!*

*TUTORIAL: All About Resource Hacker! A Brief Tutorial*
*TUTORIAL: List of Files to be hacked using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: List of some Interesting Hacks, which can be made using Resource Hacker!*
*TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !*
*TUTORIAL: Enable HIBERNATE Button in Shutdown Dialog Box !*
*TUTORIAL: How to enable "VIEW" Menu on Desktop !*
*TUTORIAL: Add any Image in Desktop/Explorer Context Menu !*
*TUTORIAL: Add Your Favorite Program Shortcut in Desktop Context Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Add "INSERT" Option in CD Drive Context Menu !*

*TUTORIAL: How to use the free space under RUN in New Windows XP Start Menu!*
*TUTORIAL: Change Look-n-Feel of Windows XP Start Menu*
*TUTORIAL: How 2 change XP Boot Screen using Tuneup Utilities!*
*TUTORIAL: All Kinds of Restrictions for Windows XP/2003*
*TUTORIAL: Hide Menubar, Addressbar & Throbber in My Computer*
*TUTORIAL: How to Add / Remove Entries in Context Menus*
*TUTORIAL: How to get FREE space in Windows?*
*TUTORIAL: Windows XP Services that can be Safely set to MANUAL!!!*
*TUTORIAL: Add DEVICE MANAGER, CONTROL PANEL, Etc. in My Computer Context Menu !*
*Remove Save Schemes & Other Entry from Desktop Context Menu!*

*TUTORIAL: Remove ADs from New Yahoo! Messenger 8 Final !*
*TUTORIAL: Change Yahoo! Messenger Default Status Messages With Your Own Messages*


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2007)

good tut vista uncle..


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 14, 2007)

mast yaar.


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tut... Very good!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

thnx guys. I always want to share everything I know and I'm glad u like them.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks boss


----------



## salilrane (Jul 15, 2007)

thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

vishal


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks.....


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey!! that is pretty simple. Thanks bro!!

Btw Vishal, I think you can help me on this one. Have a look.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62939


----------



## piyush gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

Great work vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

My pleasure guys.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice Tut though i stopped using Yahoo Msngr since long time 
You can customize Yahoo Msngr with more themes,skins,emoticons by downloading them from below link 
*customize.org/yahoomessenger


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 15, 2007)

Thnx VG.... really nice one .. !


----------



## netguy (Jul 15, 2007)

thanx friend ...sure i wil give a try............!


----------



## mridul_blaze (Jul 15, 2007)

thanks VG


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 15, 2007)

guys anything related to vista ask vista uncle here ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 15, 2007)

Actually I figured this out a few days ago too. But didn't knew that text size can be changed too.
Thanks for telling.
Good tute.

And hey guys! Stop calling him uncle, he is just 25.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ lol. thnx a lot guys for ur sweet comments.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 15, 2007)

Good tutorial Big B.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2007)

thnx guys.


----------



## milnniki (Jul 18, 2007)

nice tut man


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

wow!thanks yaarr, nic tutorial. Helped me lot


----------



## Masroor (Oct 27, 2007)

anybody have a idea to edit XML file


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ Open it in Notepad.


----------

